# QuizGame in Webseite



## Poines (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Forum,

ich benötige Beratung bezüglich eines baldigen Projektes. In dem Projekt geht es darum ein Quiz im Web zu erstellen (Fragen werden per XML eingefügt) für eine Lehrveranstaltung. Die Nutzer des Quiz sollen sich einloggen können und auch einsehen können was sie richtig und falsch haben. Zudem soll es natürlich einen Admin geben der das alles verwaltet und natürlich soll es in Java geschrieben sein.

Meine Frage ist nun, bietet sich das Spring-Framework dafür an oder welches andere Framework oder welche andere Vorangehensweise bietet sich an um diese Aufgabenstellung zu lösen?

Ich stehe auch gerne zu Nachfragen bereit.

Viele Grüße,
Poines


----------



## Tobse (16. Mai 2014)

Da es ja Java sein muss würde ich Java Server Pages nehmen, als Backend einen Oracle DB oder MySQL Server.


----------

